# Need help finding a Fosgate 601s or similar board



## RiLoWa (Nov 9, 2011)

Hopefully this is the right place to post this.

I am looking for a board marked PC-4333 under the transformer. I think one marked PC-3083 might work also. 

Would anyone have a usable board they can let go of? I don't need one with all the parts still on it, but one that can be put back into service.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have a 4333 that has blown mosfets in the power supply.


----------

